# Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?



## klaerchen (9. November 2010)

*Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Wenn ich mir den Wikipedia-Eintrag so anschaue, dann bekomme ich große Augen, schüttele den Kopf und klicke weg.

Es muß doch möglich sein, daß man das auch einfach, also ohne Informatikstudium, erklären kann; laienhaft eben.

Danke!

Klärchen


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

also ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber soviel ich weiß funzt das ca. so.

SSDs haben eine feste "page" Blockgröße in KB...und der Aligment gibt den offset an, wo der MBR aufhört und der Datenteil anfängt.

MBR = Master Boot Record = Startpartition

wenn der Aligment nicht stimmt, schreibt er die eine hälfte in die eine page und die andere hälfte in die zweite Page anstatt nur eine Page zu verbrauchen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Genau es geht im end Effekt um den Startpunkt. Also ne SSD schreibt immer einen gesammten Block. Wenn jetzt der falsche Startpunkt,(Aligment) gewählt wurde beginnt er in der Mitte des ersten Block zu schreiben und schreibt aber bis zu Mitte des zweiten Blocks. Also muss er immer 2 Block schreiben anstatt einen was die Schreibrate extrem einbrechen lässt. Bei einer herkömmlichen HDD ist es eigentlich völlig egal ob der Startpunkt bei 1024 oder 4096 beginnt.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

ja startpunkt vom datenteil oder gehts auch um den startpunkt des MBR?
oder fängt der immer bei "0" an? Es gibt doch die berühmte Spur0...zumindest zu HDD zeiten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Der beginnt bei 0 - 1024 wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

also ist es dann schon der Offset für den "DAtenbereich" 
wenn ich deinen eintrag richtig verstehe.


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

hmm also das alignment meiner einen HDD steht auf "31k" (BAD), die andere HDD auf 1024 und die ssd auf "103424" (WTF?). warum hat die ssd so nen hohen alignment?


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

hast du deine ssd partitioniert?


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

nö,
bei der win7 installation hat er ne 100mb partition gemacht, die aber wohl wegen irgendwas reserviert ist.


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Jo da ist die Startpartition von WIn7...100 mb= 103424KB Aligment = Start der DAtenbereich/Partition

muß nichts schlimmes heißen, solange es ne gerade zahl ist, also auf den startpunkt einer neuen 
page ist es recht egal wie hoch der ALigment ist


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

aha whatever. das dann doch zu viel der materie heute abend XD

und mach mal dein hässlichen avatar weg. jedesmal guckt man in das glubschauge rein. sonst mach ich mein auge auch wieder rein


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

eine page einer SSD ist wohl 4KB groß...und wie schon erwähnt, der alligment ist der Offset 
der ersten 4KB Page für die daten....

solange der Alligment geteilt durch vier ne gerade zahl ergibt passt alles mit dem Startpunkt.
kommt eine ungerade zahl aus, werden die Pages an der falschen stelle gestartet


EDIT:::

103424 : 4 = 25856 Pages bei dir
1024 : 4 = 256 Pages bei mir = 256 ZEllen/pages platz für den MBR bereich...Startpunkt bei der 255 Pages/zelle


mein avatar beobachtet euch alle^^ den kann ich nicht einfach wechseln XD 





> Ort: Auf deiner Festplatte!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Genau das Alignment muss durch 4 Teilbar sein dann ist alles in ordnung das ist wichtig!


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Genau das Alignment muss durch 4 Teilbar sein dann ist alles in ordnung das ist wichtig!



würde ja passen,
bis auf die 31K bei der HDD.... aber wen juckt schon was ne HDD kann


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

das wär mal wieder ein tolles thema für unseren Sammelthread gewesen^^
nur gut das wir immemr die guten sachen fremd ausdiskutieren^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Tja wenn wir halt mal ins Fachsimpeln geraten verhalten wir uns wie alte Wachweiber! Dann wird halt jeder Thread zu getextet, was solls!


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

und? hindert doch nicht das in deinen thread mit aufzunehmen. außerdem is das richtig komplizierte materie. das wird schwer "mal kurz" innen thread reinzuquetschen. von daher is das hier schon ganz gut, in dem sammelthread würde man vllt die übersicht verlieren.


----------



## klaerchen (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Okay, da scheint es ja, daß ich ein immer noch nicht ganz geklärtes Thema angesprochen habe.

Zusammenfassend bedeutet das jetzt aber nun was?
Den richtigen Startpunkt setzten, damit die Ausrichtung stimmt, oder wie?


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



> und mach mal dein hässlichen avatar weg. jedesmal guckt man in das glubschauge rein. sonst mach ich mein auge auch wieder rein



desto öfter ich das lese desto mehr mußte ich lachen XD
ja ich denke das thema ist interesannt genug das ich es auf die startseite mal ausarbeite.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Also wenn du win7 installierst erkennt win7 ne SSD und setzt automatisch das richtige Alignment. Du  kannst es auch nachträglich ändern ist aber ne koplezierter Sache.


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



roheed schrieb:


> 103424 : 4 = 25856 Pages bei dir
> 1024 : 4 = 256 Pages bei mir = 256 ZEllen/pages platz für den MBR bereich...Startpunkt bei der 255 Pages/zelle



teil mein ergebnis mal wieter durch 4, dann biste auch bei 1024 irgendwann, naja zum mindest fast:

6464
1616
404
101


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

nope geht nicht auf XD du kommst auf 1616 und 404 lol


----------



## klaerchen (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du win7 installierst erkennt win7 ne SSD und setzt automatisch das richtige Alignment. Du  kannst es auch nachträglich ändern ist aber ne koplezierter Sache.


Was bitte hat das mit einer SSD zu tun*. Eine "normale" Festplatte schreibt/liest doch auch in Blöcken. Es wird doch nicht jedes Bit einzeln behandelt...



*Habe aber eine Vermutung, die ich bewußt mal nicht nenne


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Bei ner HDD ist der Startpunkt völlig egal die hat ja keine Begrenzung wie ne SSD die in Pages/Zellen Physikalisch festgelegt ist.


----------



## klaerchen (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bei ner HDD ist der Startpunkt völlig egal die hat ja keine Begrenzung wie ne SSD die in Pages/Zellen Physikalisch festgelegt ist.


Genau das war meine Vermutung: Speicherzellen
Ihr sprecht da leider immer nur von "pages", da kann man sich so ziemlich alles oder nichts drunter vorstellen. 
Nehmt das bitte nicht persönlich, aber wenn einer (ich), eine laienhafte Erklärung wünscht, dann sollte man das wörtlich nehmen. Sonst muß man wieder nur "unnötig" fragen...

Aber danke, jetzt habe ich's auch verstanden!


----------



## roheed (9. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

ja das thema hats halt leider auch ziemlich insich^^
PAges sind soweit ich weiß die zusammenfassung mehrerer flashzellen, also die kleinste einheit einer SSD. Eine Flashzelle kann 2 Bits speichern [MLC]. SLC können sogar nur 1 Bit speichern!!! [Deshalb auch so teuer]

Eine page hat wie bereits bekannt eine größe von 4KB = 4000 Bytes 
4 000 bytes = ~ 40 000 Bits ... 2Bits pro Flashzelle = 20 000 Flashzellen = 1 "page"

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt zu später stunde nichts übersehen XD

Mit anderen worten, eine page ist eine "seite" wo mehrere Flashzellen als block zusammengefasst werden. Sinn des ganzen ist wohl die vereinfachung der Handhabung. 
wenn allein schon 4KB  20 000 zellen brauchst, dann rechne das mal hoch bei 120 GB wie riesig der verwaltungsaufwand wäre, wenn man jede zelle einzeln handhaben muß^^


----------



## klaerchen (10. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



roheed schrieb:


> ja das thema hats halt leider auch ziemlich insich^^
> PAges sind soweit ich weiß die zusammenfassung mehrerer flashzellen, also die kleinste einheit einer SSD. Eine Flashzelle kann 2 Bits speichern [MLC]. SLC können sogar nur 1 Bit speichern!!! [Deshalb auch so teuer]
> Eine page hat wie bereits bekannt eine größe von 4KB = 4000 Bytes
> 4 000 bytes = ~ 40 000 Bits ... 2Bits pro Flashzelle = 20 000 Flashzellen = 1 "page"
> I


Also tritt das Problem nur beim MLCs auf, da diese statt 2 Bit nur 1 Bit aufnehmen können?

Seit wann sind 4.000 Bytes 40.000 Bits? 1 Byte = 8 Bit!

Also 4.000 Byte x 8 = 32.000 Bit
32.000 Bit : 2 Bit (Kapazität je Flashzelle [MLC]) = 16.000 Flashzellen oder eine "Page"


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

ne MLCs können 2 Bit, SLCs nur 1 Bit.

MLC = Multi-Level-Cell
SLC = Single-Level-Cell

allerdings haben MLCs den nachteil, dass durch das abspeichern von mehreren bits die lese und schreibrate sinkt. vorteil ist, dass sich die speicherdichte erhöht.


----------



## roheed (10. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*



> Seit wann sind 4.000 Bytes 40.000 Bits? 1 Byte = 8 Bit!
> 
> Also 4.000 Byte x 8 = 32.000 Bit
> 32.000 Bit : 2 Bit (Kapazität je Flashzelle [MLC]) = 16.000 Flashzellen oder eine "Page"



Lol du hast dich als laie betitelt und dann wollt ich dich nicht
auch noch mit 8 bit system quellen und bin einfach mal ganz frech davon ausgegangen das 1byte 10 bits hat, also das normale für jeden verständliche 10er system.

natürlich hast du mit deiner rechnung vollkomen recht!


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

das sagt er jetzt, weil er nicht zugeben will, dassas vergeigt hat XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Das mit dem 8'er System ist ja auch sehr verzwickt wenn du von klein auf das 10'er System gewohnt bist. Versuch mal einem Laien zu erklären das eigentlich 1024MB 1GB sind und nicht 1000MB. Von daher hat @roheed schon recht wenn er es einfach machen wollte.


----------



## klaerchen (11. November 2010)

*AW: Alignment (Speicherausrichtung) - Kann mir das einer erklären?*

Naja, Laie bin ich ja schon. Aber das 8er-System ist mir dennoch bekannt

Hätte man es wirklich mit jemanden zu tun gehabt, der das nicht kennt, dann hätte man ihn schon in Kenntnis setzen sollen, wie das funktioniert. Wäre sonst nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Wahr aber nicht schlimm, weiß ja jetzt um was es geht. Frage ist soweit geklärt


----------

